# Ibd Brewing Course



## Julez (5/6/08)

Has anyone done this course, or any others, from the Institute of Brewing and Distilling, or know anyone that has? 

See http://www.ibd.org.uk/igbsite/business/exa...information.asp

It's a lousy website, I've got a copy of the syllabus if anyone else is interested. 

Would be interested in any feedback for the GCB (General Certificate of Brewing) course. The IBD send you "learning materials" and the syllabus, but there are some complimentary training courses you can also do from third party providers. I'm trying to get more info on just what's included in these "learning materials", but if anyone else has any general feedback, that would be brilliant :icon_cheers: 

Cheers


----------



## Kai (5/6/08)

I don't know what the course notes are like for the GCB but I've heard the certificate itself is fairly elementary.


----------



## Julez (5/6/08)

Kai said:


> I don't know what the course notes are like for the GCB but I've heard the certificate itself is fairly elementary.



It does look elementary. It's quite broad though, 20 study areas. At only $350 AUD, for learning materials and the exam cost, it's a relatively inexpensive course (provided supplementary learning providers are not required - apparently the pass rate is only around 40% for those that do it unaided). It is geared towards super entry-level commercial brewing. See attached. 

Still, hoping someone out there has either done the course or knows others that have, or have at least heard any good/bad feedback?


----------



## Thirsty Boy (5/6/08)

I've done this through work,

Its elementary if you are already a brewing professional or you've been poking around AG homebrewing for a fair while and paying attention. But, if you want a nice clear and concise set of well grounded brewing theory that covers all the important stuff, then you could do a lot worse.

Plus it has the advantage of giving you a qualification from one of the more well recognised brewing institutions around.

If you were for instance to go to UC Davis in the states and do their course... all they are doing is prepping you for an IBD exam (not the GCB the diploma)

The IBD is notoriously thorough and nitpicky in their exams... its not so much that they test on a huge amount of in depth knowledge, but what they do test on, they really want you to know. So they get a lot of industry cred. Its a handy way to let any prospective employers know that you are serious about this brewing stuff... "see an IBD certificate. I'm not just some pleb who's done a few batches of homebrew and decided I want to be a brewer - I actually have some grounding in the commercial brewing world"

I learned a fair bit preparing for this examination, but didn't have to study my arse off or anything. If you are an AG brewer and you want to be sure that teh stuff you know is the right stuff and you want an insight into how that would relate in a commercial brewery. Then I say its a good move.

I also have a crapload of extraneous course notes and old exam questions etc etc if what they send out to Joe Public doesn't live up to the the set of info I got through work - happy enough to share.

Cheers

Thirsty


----------



## Julez (5/6/08)

Thanks Thirsty  

I figured it would be a good starting point, especially since most of the courses around seem to involve the IBD to some degree, the Australian courses included. And for the low investment and high convenience factor, I can't find any other course that compares. 

From what you say, it sounds straight forward enough. I am only pretty new to AG, only half a dozenish brews to date. Have read loads though, Designing Great Beers by Daniels, Brewing Lager Beer by Noonan, Palmer's How to Brew, etc. So I think I have the basics down. Hopefully then, I should be able to get through the GCB without too many dramas.

Hopefully this course can be a starting point for moving towards the diploma down the track (that's the idea, anyway)  

Cheers for the offer of the old course notes, etc. I may take you up on that yet!! Think I may have to go throw some money down...

Julez


----------



## Kai (5/6/08)

If the idea is work and further study in brewing then yes it's probably a good notion.


----------



## Julez (5/6/08)

Kai said:


> If the idea is work and further study in brewing then yes it's probably a good notion.



I think #1 reason is enjoyment and "for the love of it". If it leads to work one day, that would be a bonus. Tough industry to make a buck out of though, so I wouldn't be banking on it. A man can dream though....


----------



## Kai (5/6/08)

If you you have the time and money to do it for the love of it then go crazy, but I reckon you can get the same level of knowledge from extensive brewing, socialising with brewers, beer appreciation and wasting time on the internet. Then you can spend the same money on some dead sexy brewing textbooks


----------



## dig (5/6/08)

How'd your exam go Kai?

I've been re-reading de Clerck the last couple of weeks. Old-school stylee and sexy deluxe.


----------



## Kai (5/6/08)

I think it went all right, I guess I'll find out in a few months.

I haven't had the pleasure of reading de clerck yet, though I am thinking of stocking the personal library before tax time.


----------



## dig (5/6/08)

Kai said:


> I am thinking of stocking the personal library before tax time.


Stock your beer fridge too. Work related expense.


----------



## brendanos (5/6/08)

So long as you take notes on everything you drink and are ready to explain to the tax department that many bottles of the same beer are required over the course of a year to evaluate seasonal variation or to verify consistancy of storage/handling.


----------



## Kai (5/6/08)

dig said:


> Stock your beer fridge too. Work related expense.



I've been doing that all year


----------



## MichaelM (13/10/15)

Thought I'd share a link to some sample IBD exam questions. Seems to be open to anyone. 

http://www.ibd.org.uk/qualifications/examinations/gcb/1678/online-general-certificate-examination-tutorial/


----------



## doon (14/10/15)

Im doing module one exam of diploma next june. Once paid up for membership and exam you get a pretty detailed file of all the study material sent to you with break down of each module etc. Apparently you do need some extra reading material but from what i have its pretty comprehensive.


----------



## MichaelM (14/10/15)

I'm taking the November GCB exam. They emailed me the study material.


----------



## MichaelM (16/11/15)

I took the GCB on Tuesday the 10th of November. Based on the questions asked you need to cover all chapters, know all formulas and note important figures. It's very comprehensive. A couple of questions asked had choices that all seemed reasonable. Bring a calculator which many candidates did not. Overall it's a good course to get a good understanding of production brewing and definitely helps in getting better understanding of processes and procedures that can be used in home brewing as well.


----------

